# Film Music Scores



## Ian

Forgive me if this is in the wrong place, but is it possible to get hold of the scores for film music, in the same way you can get hold of a symphonic score? If so, I'd appreciate any advice on where to turn. Thanks!

Ian


----------



## Eviticus

Its a good question and i would like to know the answer too, so sadly i can't help.


----------



## Bagnew

It depends on the film - there is a "John Williams Signature Edition" series published by Hal Leonard which includes scores from many films that John Williams has composed for. I'm not too sure about the state of availability for scores by other composers, though. Your best bet, I'd say, would be to check Sheetmusicplus or JWPepper or Similar


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

There's always this website.


----------



## Ian

Thanks for the info and the link. I love Amazon! I wasn't actually thinking of John Williams, but it's a place to start. I had the late Basil Poledouris in mind when I first posted.

Ian


----------



## Eviticus

Ian said:


> Thanks for the info and the link. I love Amazon! I wasn't actually thinking of John Williams, but it's a place to start. I had the late Basil Poledouris in mind when I first posted.
> 
> Ian


Ah Basil!! Composer of the amazing Conan the Barbarian!!






Or how about a love theme with a gorgeous oboe? (not to be confused with a blue veined flute...)


----------



## Rondo

Bagnew said:


> It depends on the film - there is a "John Williams Signature Edition" series published by Hal Leonard which includes scores from many films that John Williams has composed for. I'm not too sure about the state of availability for scores by other composers, though. Your best bet, I'd say, would be to check Sheetmusicplus or JWPepper or Similar


Are those the full orchestral scores or transcriptions? Based on my familiarity of publisher Im guessing its the latter. Norton could make a great film music edition for its listening scores instead of the usual period pieces in all of its editions.


----------

